# DKK registry?



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

As I was tracing down the motherline of the dam of my new puppy I realized that all of the females in the female trail line from about 1923 to about 1980 were from a registry "DKK" or the Danish kennel club-

I have not heard of that one? What unique twist if any did the Danes put on their breeding?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know about the Danish dogs from 1923-1980, but I know in the 1990s+ they've been producing some _very_ nice working dogs. In particular, the Glarbo and Satoris kennels. index

Back in the late 90s, a woman visited my schutzhund club and stayed with some friends and she talked about the forests in Denmark and how this popular dogsport was this messenger dog sport, where a dog would be sent back and forth between two handlers carrying messages. And sometimes one or both handlers would move and the dog would have to find them to deliver the message. We're talking distances of a few miles here, too. So it sounds like they would have emphasized handler loyalty, search/hunt drive, and trainability to succeed at this sport.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's more about it-- 

The Message Dog trial

Messenger Dogs: training and trials


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> In particular, the Glarbo and Satoris kennels


I look at those kennels all the time. They have some very good older lines they use. I have worked dogs from the Satoris Kennel in years past. Very solid dogs with nerves that we just don't see that often nowadays.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Interesting.....when I looked at several from the kennel you mention, it looks like their foundation was late 70s, early 80s in West German dogs....wheras what I am looking at ends in the early 80s (with importing of a Danish dog) but goes through about 60 years with predominantly Danish dogs.

Also interesting about the messenger thing.

This is all going through Lark v Sontausen.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Interesting.....when I looked at several from the kennel you mention, it looks like their foundation was late 70s, early 80s in West German dogs....wheras what I am looking at ends in the early 80s (with importing of a Danish dog) but goes through about 60 years with predominantly Danish dogs.
> 
> Also interesting about the messenger thing.
> 
> This is all going through Lark v Sontausen.


And so, though her granddaughter Vinca.  

I would love to try that messenger dog sport, it sounds like a lot of fun and has some real-world value as well!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

And through Reza to my puppy Beau.........Actually I did not really look into the pedigree way too much.....just the first few genearations to know it was not a typical schutzhund ped but started looking when there was talk about the motherline and Lark has certainly produced a lot of working dogs. Reza and 3 of her siblings are SAR, Police, and Detection ..... [and to think, she was the result of an ooops breeding] ......

I was just intrigued because of all these "DKK" dogs though it looks like no "titles" for many generations. BUt they to bo all the way back to Horand, and I have seen a lot of female lines kind of disappear in the WWII era while the male lines stay intact. So the Danes must have been pretty good about keeping up with pedigree data.

The messenger dogs sport has so much in common with SAR though,


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

There are many workingkennels in denmark that have breed for a long time, like satoris,chades, hulgaards and degns kennel just as an example. Besides SCH the danes also have their own policedog-program(PH), which is a bit similar to SCH in bitework but more nosework with searching for articles/people and depending on the level long tracks.

So SCH and PH you see in the danish dogs when it comes to titles. I´m not sure in what extent they did messengerdog and the other types of titles you still can do in the nordic countries in denmark prior to the 1970s. There still is championships for the nordic countries(sweden,finland,denmark,norway) in the old nordic dogsports messengerdog,search,tracking and protection, but it´s mostly in sweden these trials are done in any greater degree and have an influence on the GSD breedings.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ah thank you for more information. I know several of the books for scent discrimination using shepherds etc come out of folks in Nordic countries.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I guess the reason I found this so interesting is this is an intact motherline that goes back to about 1923 with the last SZ dog listed as Thea von der Isebec - her dam had her and another female who split off to product SZ registered dogs.

Thea von der Isebeck - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

Most danish dogs seems to have heavy influence of german dogs if we look before the 1970s, some of todays danish studs have a few traces of these older danish dogs, before 1970s, but otherwise it seems most of the dansih dogs have german dogs some generations back, like this one,
SG Hulgaards Tayson - German Shepherd Dog

I saw it also was some older swedish dogs in the pedigree of lark, here is an example of a dog that has in many cases swedish registred dogs way beyond the 1970s on both the fathers and mothers side, those dogs with the register "S" or "SKK". 
KORAD Truxelis Ebbe - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Interesting. Yes it was not so much the particular dog - certainly many other origens within the pedigree....just the line down from dam to dam.....and not knowing enough of sinificance I don't know if the female tail line has the same signficance as the male since many focus on the mother.

I would guess not because the Y chromosome of the male would go all the way back and be influenced by mutation over time but for the females each breeding gives two options for the x-chromosome. So perhaps the question then is how you look at a motherline vs. how you look at the sires........

More modern ones I have seen from danish dogs go back more recently to German dogs as you mentioned.


----------

